# BoltVM Gives Customers 30 Minutes Notice Of IP Address Changes



## DomainBop (Jun 3, 2015)

borrowed from LET because 30 minutes notice deserves its own thread (moderator dearest: feel free to move this to the tutorials section and change the title to "how not to run a business" or "how to alienate your customers" or "why business customers won't touch your service with a 10 foot pole" )



> Hello username, Your services with BoltVM have a new IP address assigned to them within the next 30 minutes (all nodes, except Lightning in LA have been completed). Your old IP address will no longer function once the un-announcement of those ranges propogates. We expect this to take 12 - 48 hours. To get your new IP addresses, please log into the client area, go to your services and under "Configuration" click "IP(s)". Your old and new IP address will then appear in a dropdown menu.
> 
> We are sorry for the lack of advanced warning, this was due to a major oversight due to distractions caused by the failing health of a family member. We are migrating over to ColoCrossing's IP space for a few weeks, until ARIN assigns us our own IP space (we are still working on insuring we get the proper amount of IPs from them).
> 
> ...



...even GVH Jonny gave his users more notice than this during his frequent IP address changes.

score: 10/10 on the facepalm meter.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 3, 2015)

The best part:



> We are migrating over to ColoCrossing's IP space for a few weeks, until ARIN assigns us our own IP space



Major inconvenience with 30 minute notice. Followed by repeating this in a few weeks. Fun.


----------



## trewq (Jun 3, 2015)

You won't believe the 10 reasons why this business shut down! Click here to find out.


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2015)

IPs don't get revoked for being a few days late.  Typically this is more like a month or more overdue.

Sounds like they were trying to get ARIN allocation to avoid payment and that didn't happen in time.


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2015)

It's not just you! http://dedicube.com looks down from here.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone know what DC he is selling out of?


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2015)

From traceroute to dedicube:

as8100.net

= Quadranet.

and...

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=dedicube+quadranet


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 3, 2015)

drmike said:


> IPs don't get revoked for being a few days late.  Typically this is more like a month or more overdue.
> 
> Sounds like they were trying to get ARIN allocation to avoid payment and that didn't happen in time.


The "distractions" didn't stop him from posting an offer on LET on Sunday, or from posting in the offer thread Monday and yesterday...no mention of problems with the IPs prior to today.

I think he was leasing IPs from Skylar...



> = Quadranet.


BoltVM in LA is CC via Quadranet not Quadranet direct, and they're with CC in other locations but he was renting non-CC IPs .

The Dedicube X3470's he was selling in March were colocated with Corporate Colocations in LA.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 3, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The "distractions" didn't stop him from posting an offer on LET on Sunday, or from posting in the offer thread Monday and yesterday...no mention of problems with the IPs prior to today.


The plot thickens...

Isn't Steve active here? I thought he had offers here...


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The "distractions" didn't stop him from posting an offer on LET on Sunday, or from posting in the offer thread Monday and yesterday...no mention of problems with the IPs prior to today.
> 
> I think he was leasing IPs from Skylar...


Yeppers, true indeed, LET offer on Sunday:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/54162/boltvm-1-gb-ram-100-gb-ssd-cached-or-50-gb-ssd-1-tb-bw-20-y

And yes, confirmed he was leasing IPs from Skylar.

IPs don't just get yanked for giggles or arbitrarily.  I hate the bullshit stories folks make up when they make decisions and fail to plan or live by such.   As usual, the poor customers.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 3, 2015)

drmike said:


> And yes, confirmed he was leasing IPs from Skylar.


I will confirm this part, yes it was our IP space. At this point only reason his client's are still online with the IPs is because ColoCrossing is useless and has basically refused to do the revocation for me.


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> I will confirm this part, yes it was our IP space. At this point only reason his client's are still online with the IPs is because ColoCrossing is useless and has basically refused to do the revocation for me.


CC is notoriously horrible about dealing with network matters.  I know others have had to go get ARIN involved in the past over similar issues to get CC to do the needful.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 3, 2015)

Um, why are you taking back said IPs?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 3, 2015)

Munzy said:


> Um, why are you taking back said IPs?


He alluded to it, I cannot confirm the personal issues, but non payment and reminders sent for other payments in the past has caused us to cease business with Steven.

I hate to throw his customers into the middle of this, but being 1+ month late is well pushing my generosity. 

We put in a formal request to CC to revoke IPs and will be contacting their upstreams in a few hours if they do not comply as it's been over 24 hours already. If you're using them and expect IPs to work for another day or two, don't.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 3, 2015)

StevenF posted on LET:  tl;dr his IPs got revoked because he was late on payments, bla, bla, bla.  The part that customers should be aware of: CC gave him a block of dirty IPs (what a surprise) and if you need a clean IP you need to open a ticket (sounds like the basis of a dozen HVH complaint threads on WHT over the past year).



> Now, we're being forced onto ColoCrossing's IP space until we get our own space. One block we received is on the SBL, unfortunately it's a /24 which is mostly used, but all of our other IPs are clean. Anyone who needs a clean IP, please open a ticket. I will purchase an additional smaller block to insure no one is completely messed over by the switch. Unfortunately, they only had dirty IPs to cover this node in its entirety.


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1101894/#Comment_1101894


----------



## Steven F (Jun 3, 2015)

MannDude said:


> The best part:
> 
> Major inconvenience with 30 minute notice. Followed by repeating this in a few weeks. Fun.


It's not a repeat of this. Luckily the other migration will be on our terms and we'll be able to provide ample notice and time.



trewq said:


> You won't believe the 10 reasons why this business shut down! Click here to find out.


We're not even close to closing down.



drmike said:


> IPs don't get revoked for being a few days late.  Typically this is more like a month or more overdue.
> 
> Sounds like they were trying to get ARIN allocation to avoid payment and that didn't happen in time.


Date: 03-24-2015 10:13:31

That was the last reply to our ARIN request (made by ARIN) before today.



drmike said:


> It's not just you! http://dedicube.com looks down from here.


Unfortunately, our site was hosted on the revoked IP space and I'm not really sure why, but it's going to take our colocation provider 24 hours (or more?) to assign us IPs.



Tyler said:


> Anyone know what DC he is selling out of?


The VPS are out of ColoCrossing.



DomainBop said:


> The "distractions" didn't stop him from posting an offer on LET on Sunday, or from posting in the offer thread Monday and yesterday...no mention of problems with the IPs prior to today.


My last advertisement, before that, was April 12 about two to three weeks before the medical ordeal started. But, keep up the good detective work at VPSB. I posted this offer, because I'm forcing myself to get back into everything.


----------



## trewq (Jun 3, 2015)

Steven F said:


> We're not even close to closing down.


Yet you don't have a line of credit able to pay a $1200 invoice? That seems a little irresponsible.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 3, 2015)

Another.. company not able to keep their debts in line, and running to CC for a bailout.  Why is this news?


----------



## drmike (Jun 3, 2015)

> Date: 03-24-2015 10:13:31
> 
> That was the last reply to our ARIN request (made by ARIN) before today.


So like umm 6+ weeks out... Yeah I'd think you'd expect ARIN to issue your IPs by now   Possible you aren't going to see IPs based on supply and ARIN being, well, ARIN.

I can't prove one thing or another.  Intent on this.

But I do know you were way late on paying Skylar.  A month and a half, no?   I usually get turned off for late pay in oh a few days.  Maybe creditors grace me a bit more when I ask kindly.  A month or more, never.

I don't know how else to view this other than liquidity problems or just not intending on paying.

Sad situation.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 3, 2015)

Steven F said:


> keep up the good detective work at VPSB. I posted this offer, because I'm forcing myself to get back into everything.


Thanks for clarifying that you posted it "to get back into things" and that the offer wasn't posted in a desperate (but failed) last minute attempt to raise the $1200 you needed to pay your bill.


----------



## William (Jun 4, 2015)

Not sure why anyone would rent ARIN space when ARIN fees are barely 600$ - If i had an US/CA company i'd sign up myself because it is so cheap.

For comparsion, RIPE costs 2000EUR setup and 1500EUR yearly....


----------



## sleddog (Jun 4, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Hello username, Your services with BoltVM have a new IP address assigned to them within the next 30 minutes (all nodes, except Lightning in LA have been completed). Your old IP address will no longer function once the un-announcement of those ranges propogates. We expect this to take 12 - 48 hours.


The new IP address was assigned *in addition to* the existing IP address.

We then had 12-48 hours to change DNS before the old IP was revoked.

Please fix your thread title. Thanks


----------



## Francisco (Jun 4, 2015)

William said:


> Not sure why anyone would rent ARIN space when ARIN fees are barely 600$ - If i had an US/CA company i'd sign up myself because it is so cheap.
> 
> For comparsion, RIPE costs 2000EUR setup and 1500EUR yearly....


ARIN is still going to expect you to have justification & SWIP's assigned to you. Granted, i'm not sure why he didn't just use CC in the first place, maybe to try to ditch the 'CC host' opinion and or the blacklists that used to exist.

Even in their slow times ARIN's going to easily get things done within 6 months. Most requests should be done in a couple weeks if you submit all your justification and don't have obviously bad account details.

Maybe he was waiting on a SWIP from Skylar and couldn't get one? It's possible he was trying to get a router in each DC and his own ASN, but to be honest I don't think ARIN ever argues with anyone wanting an ASN.

Francisco


----------



## Dylan (Jun 4, 2015)

Hate to break this to you, but your business is not actually doing well if you don't have at least a $1,200 cash reserve.


----------

